# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  العاطفة في الحياة الزوجية

## هشام احمدموسى

*العاطفة في الحياة الزوجية هي الجاذبية التي تشد كلا الزوجين نحو الآخر ، فهي شعور داخلي ناتج من استحسان أوصاف وطبائع وأخلاق الطرف الآخر ، وميل فطري للنواحي الجمالية ، والصفات الخَلقية والخُلقية لشريك المرأة بحاجة إلى ما يخفف عنها عناءالأعمال المنزلية ، والرجل بحاجة إلى ما يخفف عنه متاعب العمل أو الوظيفة ، وكلا منهما بحاجة إلى ما يسري عنه همومه، وبحاجة إلىإحساسه بأن هناك من يعتني به ويراعي مشاعره
وهناك الكثير من الوسائل لتنمية العاطفة وتقوية العلاقة بين الزوجين ، وأعظم طريقة لتقوية هذه العلاقة طاعة الزوجين لربهما وابتعادهما عن المعاصي وقد جعل الله تعالى لكل شيء أسبابه . فما أسباب تنمية الحب بين الزوجين؟!هذه بعض نقاط غفل أو تغافل عنها بعض الأزواج يجب التركيز عليها
الكلام العاطفي الصريح ، واستخدام كلمات الحب والغرام ، فقد روي أن السيدة عائشة كانت تقول : " سمعت حبيبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول كذا وكذا "
مخاطبة شريك الحياة بالكنى والألقاب التي يحبها وتدليل الأسماء أو ترقيقها أو ترخيمها ، كما روي أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يخاطب السيدة عائشة بقوله : " يا عائش " أو " يا حميراء ".
المزاح والمداعبة ، ومقابلة الطرف الآخر بالكلمةالرقيقة والابتسامة الحانية ، وعدم التجهم والعبوس في وجهه دون مبرر ، وهذا من أهم وسائل الترويح عن الطرف الآخر وتخفيف أحزانه ، وقد ثبت أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يمازح زوجاته ويداعبهن ، وقد ذكر صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض أحاديثه أن وضع اللقمة في فم الزوجة فيه أجر ومثوبة ، وهو من صورالمداعبة
التغزل في الزوجة وذكر النواحي الجمالية فيها
الإشادة بأخلاق الطرف الآخر وحسن تعامله، وشكره على ما يقدم من خدمات، والإغضاء عن هفواته بتذكر حسناته.
إطراء الزوج لحسن اختيار الزوجة للباسها ، وحسن صنيعها في الطعام وحسن ترتيبها لأثاث المنزل ،واهتمامها بشؤون العائلة.
حرص الزوجة على التزين الدائم لزوجها،وحرصها على اختيار ما يفضله من اللباس ، وانتقاء ما يميل إليه ذوقه من العطر والزينة وغيرها ، وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للزوج .
احترام الزوج لميول زوجته الفكرية واهتماماتها الثقافية، وعدم دفعها أو إجبارها على التقيد بنواحي فكرية معينة يميل إليها ، إلا إذا كانت تميل إلى أفكار هدامةمنافية للقيم الدينية والاجتماعية .
احترام مشاعر الطرف الآخر وأحاسيسه ، والابتعاد عما يكدر خاطره ويجرح مشاعره ، فقد روي أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لصفية بنت حيي – وكان أبوها من اليهود - : " لقد كان أبوك من أشد الناس عداوة لي حتى قتله الله " فقالت : يا رسول الله {ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى} ، فلم يذكر صلى الله عليه وسلم أباها بعد ذلك بسوء ، حفاظا على مشاعرها واحتراما لأحاسيسها .
تبادل الهدايا بين الزوجين في المناسبات ، فإن الهديةمن أكبر أسباب المحبة ، كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم – " تهادوا تحابوا " هدايا الناس بعضهم لبعـــض تولد في قلوبهم الوصـــــــــــــالا وتزرع في النفوس هوى وحبا وتكسوهم إذا حضروا جمــــــالا
احترام أهل الطرف الآخر ، والإشادة بهم ، وعدم ذكر عيوبهم والتنقص بهم ، فإنفي ذكر عيوبهم إيذاء للطرف الآخر وتنقص به ، إلا إذا كان على سبيل التحذير من عادة أوخلق معين يتصفون به .
الابتعاد عن سوء الظن بشريك الحياة ، أوالتشكيك في سلوكه دون مبررات وأدلة ، فإن شدة الغيرة والمبالغة فيها معول هدم للحياة الزوجية .
وقد يعتقد كثير من الأزواج ، أن بعض هذه الأمورمنافية لرجولته ، أو تقلل من هيبته أمام زوجته ، ويرجع اعتقادهم هذا لعوامل نفسية أو تربوية أو اجتماعية ، لكن إذا تأمل هؤلاء سيرة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم أكمل الرجال رجولة وأعلاهم هيبة سيجدوا الأمر بعكس تصورهم ، فقد كانت حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم حافلة بحسن تعامله مع زوجاته وتلطفه بهن ، وكانت العاطفة الصادقة تسود حياته الزوجية ،فقد كان طليق الوجه مبتسما ، ولم يكن متجهما عبوسا ، وهو القائل : " إن الله يحب السهل اللين القريب " ، لا كما يفعل بعض الرجال ، يدخل بيته كالوحش الكاسر يملأ البيت صخبا وصراخا ، ولا يعرف إلا الشدة والعنف والغلظة .
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مشكوووووووور ياحبيب وموضوع قيم جدا
                        	*

----------

